# DTG white colour issue



## Knowlesy (Jan 8, 2015)

Im having issues printing white ink onto colour garments with my converted Epson R3000 DTG

I have taken a random design from the internet for testing, and on white T-shirts comes up fantastic, 

I am using dupont camtex pre treatment and I am following the guidelines on the bottle to the letter, but whenever I print white onto a garment it never comes up well, the other colours work okay but the white let's it down, on a Red garment the ink is just going into the garment and showing red through giving the image a pink colour instead of white,

I have changed the rip software options to lay down more white ink which helped a bit but even with 2 passes of white it's still not working well, 
What I will add is that the white ink is not Dupont, it's a "dupont style" white ink from ebay.. (The colours are fine, very vibrant) but the white ink is almost as thin as water in the bottle, is this the issue, the quality of the white?

I have posted photos to show you my results.

any suggestions welcome, 
Lee 

Of the red images, The vertical picture is 1 pass of white, 

the 2 horizontal images are 2 passes of white and 1 pass colour (still rubbish with 2 passes white, just to see if it would work)


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Have you printed the design on the same style of tee in another dark colour to see if the results are the same?


----------



## Knowlesy (Jan 8, 2015)

utero said:


> Have you printed the design on the same style of tee in another dark colour to see if the results are the same?


Not yet, at the moment I only have red to test on but will grab a few more colours asap, still need to fix the issue on red shirts though as they will be one of the main colours used.


----------



## printerjim (May 16, 2015)

It looks like an opacity issue in your white ink. The show through lessens with the second pass, indicating more white solids help. It can be tough to get enough white ink down. That is why most systems use a single channel for each CMYK ink and 4 for white. Even then, the white passes much slower than the colors.
If you can't reasonably increase the volume of white ink (if you have so much that it leaves puddles), try a higher opacity white.


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

I'd try it on another colour shirt in the same brand. If they're not ringspun cotton then that could be an issue as some of them simply don't print as well with white ink. 

One of my clients sends me some Gildan Heavy Cotton for some prints and the contrast in the print vibrancy is very noticeable. Using a Softstyle or Premium Ringspun however is miles ahead.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Knowlesy said:


> Im having issues printing white ink onto colour garments with my converted Epson R3000 DTG
> 
> I have taken a random design from the internet for testing, and on white T-shirts comes up fantastic,
> 
> ...


The problem I think is the white ink. I don't know if anyone used that ink in an R3000. Pm me


----------



## perseot (Aug 15, 2013)

I also have R3000 dtg and this happens when the t-shirt has long polyester or nylon, the recommended is at least 80% cotton


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

This would be coming most likely from two issues (as long as you are already using the proper dark pre-treat not light pre-treat). Also we are missing a few details such as white resolution are you currently using on the white underboss? 720x720, 1440x720, or 1440x1440?

1. Make sure your shirt is 100% cotton. From the photo it looks like it is since even on high blended fabric you won't see the white opacity heavily decrease until it is heat presses.

2. I would suggest purchasing Dupont white ink, many of the knock of brands aren't made to the highest standard and also risk clogging your print head.

To resolve the issue, if you aren't running enough white ink channels you can change your white underlay pass to 2880 x 1440 DPI at 100%. Then run your CMYK pass at 1440x1440 DPI. This way your machine will lay down a great amount of white in fine detail, it is slower but you will definitely see the results.


----------

